

Show HN: Social Blogging on Top of the GitHub API - jkresner
https://www.airpair.com/github/posts/social-blogging-on-top-of-github

======
jimkri
This is awesome. I think this would work great with essays and papers for
college students.

------
joemellin
Really like it! Thanks for making it :)

Happy monday all!!!!!

------
gosuri
Fantastic idea!

